# What filter to use?



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I have a heavily planted 120G - using T5HO / CO2 - with a heavy bio-load.
Currently using an XP4 and 2 AC110's, but have been told the AC's will decrease my CO2 efficiency.

What do you suggest? - I'd like to use a single canister filter that will keep up with the load - preferably without breaking the bank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say in a heavily planted tank, I would go for the Eheim 2260, TheTrust has for sale or go for and FX5. JMHO.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Go for the FX5!


----------

